

Feds Threaten To Arrest Lavabit Founder For Shutting Down His Service - peter123
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130816/14533924213/feds-threaten-to-arrest-lavabit-founder-shutting-down-his-service.shtml

======
dragonwriter
Forget the 4th, how is this not a violation of the 13th Amendment?

------
danso
Why is this blatant blogspam allowed? The original article is perfectly
readable and to the point and isn't filled with self-links to more blogspam.

Original article here:

[http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/13/20008036-...](http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/13/20008036-lavabitcom-
owner-i-could-be-arrested-for-resisting-surveillance-order?lite)

~~~
Terretta
Techdirt has been a consistently better aggregator of “anti-establishment”
tech news than NBC, and does do original reporting as well. I'd guess the
submitter has an RSS feed or bookmark there.

------
shill
Who is John Galt?

~~~
cheald
I get that a terse Rand quote doesn't really garner much respect, but there's
a point here undeserving of the downvotes - the government is effectively
saying that Mr. Levison should be forced to remain in business for the sole
purpose of serving the government's interests (by threatening to arrest and
prosecute him for the action of going out of business) - a circumstance which
is depicted as one of rings in the downward spiral of the crumbling dystopia
in _Atlas Shrugged_.

~~~
dragonwriter
I don't think anyone downvoting the GP failed to get the point of the quote.

I think they were downvoting based on the perceived value of reference
(whether GPs terse one or your verbose one) to Rand's novel in the discussion.

